# Bala Shark Question



## SkyhawkMJS (May 3, 2012)

I picked up a small bala shark at the fish store one day and added him to my 125 gallon tank. He gets along well with all fish and isn't bothered either. I really love the way this fish looks! 

I just read that they should be schooled with at least 4 other bala's or else they will become lonely and/or aggravated. If I add 4 more bala's to the tank, does it matter if they are bigger or smaller than the one I have in the tank now or are they like clown loaches where they can be added to a school at any size?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I dont believe that would be a problem, in nature I'm sure they are not all the same size. Years ago I rescued one from my LFS he was in a small 20 gallon all by himself for the longest time when I got him he was around 5" long, I had him another 6 years in my 90 gallon with other fish but he was the only Bala, I realized after I lost him that he "should" have more of his kind but he had a happy full life being the centerpiece of my tank.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

It is true that they should have at least 4 balas in a group but i don't think it would matter the size but just to be on the safe side I'd put in 3 or 4 of the approximate same size as him (the one in your tank).


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

While it's best that the new additions are close to the same size as your current shark, my understanding is that it's not mandatory. You may not get the benefit of having the proper numbers until the new additions catch up to the size of the original since the new ones will tend to hang together while the original stays solo, but the original won't attack the new ones. Once they get closer in size the original will start hanging out together with the new ones more regularly.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

We have 4 in our 75. we started out with one in our 36 for a long time, also before we knew how many mates he probably preferred, and before we knew how big of a tank they need. When we finally got our 75 up and running, we went and bought 3 more. He was a little bigger then the 3 that we bought, but I sware they all have almost caught up in size. They are great fish, we love them. 
So no I dont think you need to get ones the same size.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

He always seemed fine being the only Bala for a long time. He just needed a bigger tank


----------



## 1911fool (Jun 10, 2012)

Can the Bala's tolerate salt? I am building a 75g live bearer tank. I would like to have some Balas, but only if compatible of course...


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Ignoring the salt issue, Balas get big enough that I'd worry about them eating the livebearers once they get full size...

Edit: Didn't see the tank size... Way too small for a full size Bala. They grow decently quick too if I remember right, so if it was a temporary home it would only last a year or so before they'd need a 150g+ tank, especially if you keep them in a group like is recommended.


----------

